# Delphi + S7 Profibus



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Servus @ All,
hat jemand von Euch es schon geschafft Delphi auf S7 zugreifen zu lassen? Es klappt ja das auslesen schon , aber beim schreiben auf einen Datenbereich, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung "151" .
Konfig :
CP5611, SAPI_S7.dll, S7-317

lg
Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

*Delphi und S7*

Hallo tobkin1,


			
				tobkin1 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von Euch es schon geschafft Delphi auf S7 zugreifen zu lassen?


Ja, habe ich geschafft. Dazu habe ich eine Komponente erstellt, die auf die SAPI_S7.dll zugreift und das ganze C-Gerödels für Delphi-Anwender verdeckt. Funktioniert problemlos.
Fehlernummer 151hex heisst im Klartext :
"S7_ERR_SYMB_ADDRESS_INCONSISTEN", also auf gut deutsch : "Die in der symbolischen Adresse enthaltene Größe der Anwenderdaten und die Größe des Anwenderpuffers sind widersprüchlich".
In der SAPI_S7.dll gibt es die Funktion "s7_last_detailed_err_msg". Der Aufruf dieser Funktion einen englischsprachigen String zurück. Der String beschreibt den letzten, aufgetretenen Fehler im Klartext und gibt Hinweise zur Fehlerbeseitigung.
Deklaration : const char *s7_get_last_detailed_err_msg(void)
Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.
Gruss
Gast ???


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

*Delphi und S7*

Hallo tobkin1,
Uuppss, da ist mir in der Eile ein Tippfehler passiert.
Es muss richtig heissen :

Deklaration : const char *s7_last_detailed_err_msg(void) 

Tip : Den String kann man dann direkt in eine Log-Datrei schreiben.

Gruss
Gast ???


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*Re: Delphi und S7*



			
				Gast ??? schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.
> ...



Morgen, werde mal schauen aber das klingt generell schon mal gut!

Melde mich wieder

Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2005)

tobkin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus @ All,
> hat jemand von Euch es schon geschafft Delphi auf S7 zugreifen zu lassen? ... CP5611, SAPI_S7.dll, S7-317
> Tobias



Hallo,

damit geht es ohne Probleme:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

Demos:
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

Hallo @all,
nachdem mein gestriger Beitrag hier an genau dieser Stelle von der allmächtigen Zensur kommentarlos entfernt wurde, hier nochmal eine wesentlich entschärfte Version meines gelöschten Beitrags, die hoffentlich mit der nicht diskussionsfähigen Meinung des Zensors konveniert.
@deltalogic


> damit geht es ohne Probleme:


Tobkin1 hat nach der SAPI_S7.Dll gefragt. Ihr vom Admin jederzeit willkommener Werbebeitrag ist nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hier in diesem Thread daher etwas deplaziert, wie so viele andere Ihrer Beiträge auch. Die SPS-Anwender in diesem Forum erwarten konkrete Hilfestellungen von kompetenten Fachleuten zu Ihren Fragen und keine Allgemeinfloskeln mit Werbeinhalten. Ich würde es im Interesse dieses eigentlich tollen Forums begrüßen, wenn Sie doch in Zukunft dafür die Rubrik "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" benutzen würden. Es hilft hier keinem weiter, wenn die Hälfte Ihrer Beiträge gleichen Inhalts sind !!! Wertvoll wäre natürlich für das Forum die Verlinkung der Homepage Ihrer Firma als kostenpflichtige Werbung in diesem Forum. Dies trägt zum einen zur Finanzierung dieses interessanten Forums bei und erhöht mit Sicherheit die Aufmerksamkeit der Forumsteilnehmer für Ihre Produkte im positiven Sinne. 
Herr Bäuerle, denken Sie mal darüber nach. Ihnen sollte eigentlich bekannt sein, dass exzessive Werbung auch mal nach hinten losgehen kann und einen wirklich negativen Effekt auf die Firma und deren Image auslöst. Wenn Sie wirklich konstruktive Beiträge zu S5, S7, WinCC oder anderen SPS- und Visualisierungssysteme beisteuern können und möchten, sind Ihre Beiträge gerne willkommen...
@Markus
Auch wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass alle Dir unliebsamen Diskussionen hier im Forum per PM oder durch Beitragslöschung gelöst werden sollen, habe ich dies nochmal hier ganz bewusst öffentlich eingestellt. Es geht nicht an, dass sich hier im Forum eine Firma sich Wettbewerbsvorteile durch hundertfaches Einstellen von Standardsätzen verschaffen will. Es interessiert keinen, kostet Deinen Webspace, es schadet dem Forum und letztendlich auch der Firma Deltalogic selber.
Wir beide haben schon einige PM's zu diesem Thema ausgetauscht, leider aber noch keinen Konsens erreicht. Wir werden da wohl ewig unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ich habe dann mal meinen gestrigen Beitrag (von Dir gelöscht) hier nochmal anders formuliert eingestellt und hoffe, dass er hier auch so stehenbleibt.
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 September 2005)

Hallo,
den Beitrag habe ich gelöscht :idea: nicht Markus :!: wenn da Probleme auftreten 05584/999260 (meine Telefonnummer), dann kann man meine Entscheidung den Beitrag zu löschen bereden (gilt für Alle).


----------



## Der Nörgler (18 September 2005)

@Gast

Danke für Deine netten Worte leider habe ich die Version mit mehr Action nicht mehr lesen dürfen eine Kopie als pn wäre klasse.

Ich wäre auch Dankbar wenn ich mal so schnell Antworten auf meine Fragen von Deltalogic bekommen würde wie Herr Bäurle hier immer seine Werbung einbaut.


Gruß an alle


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

Hallo Nörgler,


> Ich wäre auch Dankbar wenn ich mal so schnell Antworten auf meine Fragen von Deltalogic bekommen würde wie Herr Bäurle hier immer seine Werbung einbaut.


Ich kann Dir versichern, das wird nie passieren. Also keine Angst   


> habe ich die Version mit mehr Action nicht mehr lesen dürfen


Naja, ich kann lorenz2512 schon verstehen, wenn er das gelöscht hat. War halt meine persönliche Meinung über diesen Werbeschn... (Selbstzensur), die ich mal etwas deftig und herzhaft zu Wort gebracht habe. Die entschärfte Version hat anscheinend den heutigen Tag überstanden. Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich zu diesem Thema schon einige PM's und Emails mit Markus ausgetauscht. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Aber es sieht so aus, dass man einige Ikonen wie waldy und deltalogic hier eben akzeptieren muss, jede Zeitung hat schließlich auch Ihre Witzseite, um bestimmte Leser anzusprechen. Lieber Nörgler, mach Dir keinen unnötigen Stress um Deine negativen Erfahrungen mit der Firma Del..., hake das einfach unter negative Erfahrungen ab und berichte eben auf den entsprechenden Tagungen Deiner branchenspezifischen Technologen (Chemie, Autohersteller, Walzwerke, Brauereien, etc.) über Deine Erfahrungen (egal ob positiv oder negativ)  mit Deinen Lieferanten. Dieses Vorgehen schont Deine Nerven und ist , so ganz nebenbei,  sehr effektiv. In diesem Sinne, nicht darüber aufregen, kostet nur Deine Nerven. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit gehabt, mich vor ca. 9 Monaten hier aus dem Forum nach engagierter Teilnahme zurückzuziehen und keine Posts mehr unter meinem Nick einzustellen. Ich lese aber immer gelegentlich mit und beantworte als Gast einige Fragen, auf die von anderen Forumsteilnehmern noch keine Antworten gegeben wurden. Der Grund ist halt diese doch recht merkwürdige Toleranz von Markus gegenüber der Werbeschnorrerei dieser Firma. Mir ist eigentlich unverständlich, warum die sich nicht für ein paar €uro hier einen Werbelink kaufen und die Sache ist erledigt. Es bringt doch hier keinen Wert für die Forumsteilnehmer, wenn von über 400 Beiträgen einige hundert den gleichen Inhalt haben !!!
Also Nörgler, nicht aufregen, alles regelt sich von selbst, auch die freie Marktwirtschaft. Und wenn nicht, siehe Technologietagungen   
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## Kurt (19 September 2005)

???  Mark Question is back!

Zum Thema:
Die Firma AIXO hatte mal Komponenten als Produkt 'SNAP DP für Delphi 5' (habe die Demo von 1998).
Auf www.aixo.com findet sich aber nichts mehr.

kannst ja mal fragen.

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*Delphi und S7*

Hallo Kurt,


			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Mark Question is back!


Gut kombiniert, Volltreffer ! Ob ich wirklich "back" bin, weiss ich noch nicht. Dazu muss ich in den nächsten Tagen erstmal das Forum beobachten.
Zum Thema AIXO : Es gab verschiedene Delphi-Komponenten (SNAP-S7, SNAP-DP etc.) damals von AIXO unter Delphi 4 in Kooperation mit Siemens, sind wahrscheinlich mangels Nachfrage leider beerdigt worden. Leider, denn Demo und Dokumentation waren wirklich nicht schlecht. Der Preis war auch fair (ich glaube ca. 250,-DM damals), also wirklich schade.
Es grüßt Dich
Gast ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 September 2005)

??? schrieb:
			
		

> Tobkin1 hat nach der SAPI_S7.Dll gefragt ... meiner bescheidenen Meinung
> nach hier in diesem Thread daher etwas deplaziert.



Was spricht dagegen, dem Fragenden alternative Möglichkeiten anzubieten,
die mit Delhpi direkt funktionieren? Vielleicht hat *er* damit einen 
Wettbewerbsvorteil.



			
				??? schrieb:
			
		

> Die SPS-Anwender in diesem Forum erwarten konkrete Hilfestellungen ...



Genau.



			
				??? schrieb:
			
		

> Es hilft hier keinem weiter, wenn die Hälfte Ihrer Beiträge gleichen
> Inhalts sind ...



Bei näherem Hinsehen und etwas gutem Willen werden Sie 
erkennen, dass die Fragenstellungen ähnlich sind, das hat 
zwangsläufig ähnliche Antworten zur Folge.



			
				??? schrieb:
			
		

> Wertvoll wäre natürlich für das Forum die Verlinkung der Homepage
> Ihrer Firma als kostenpflichtige Werbung in diesem Forum. Dies trägt
> zum einen zur Finanzierung dieses interessanten Forums bei und
> erhöht mit Sicherheit die Aufmerksamkeit der Forumsteilnehmer
> für Ihre Produkte im positiven Sinne.



Schon mal auf den gelben Banner geklickt, mmhh ???



			
				??? schrieb:
			
		

> Ihnen sollte eigentlich bekannt sein, dass exzessive Werbung auch
> mal nach hinten losgehen kann und einen wirklich negativen Effekt
> auf die Firma und deren Image auslöst.



Die Kernaussage stimmt natürlich, steht so sicher auch auf der
zweiten Seite aller Marketinghandbücher.

Aber Ihr Rat in Ehren. Sie haben ja nicht das Wohlergehen von 
DELTALOGIC im Sinn sondern entgegengesetzte Ziele.

Falls irgend eines der Themen weiter vertieft werden soll,
dann erstens bitte sachlich und zweitens in einem neuen 
Thread. Den Fragesteller interessiert vermutlich weder Ihre 
Abneigung gegen uns noch Ihre Meinung zum unserem Image. 
Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*Ich halte mich wirklich zurück, auch wenn es schwerfällt*

@Deltalogic


			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Ihr Rat in Ehren. Sie haben ja nicht das Wohlergehen von
> DELTALOGIC im Sinn sondern entgegengesetzte Ziele.


 Nee, eigentlich nicht, das ist mir eher sch...egal und tangiert mich sowieso nur peripher. Ist halt nur ein ewiges, aber sehr übles Ärgernis.


			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal auf den gelben Banner geklickt, mmhh ???


 Nee, eigentlich nicht, da bei mir kein gelbes Banner im Firefox zu sehen ist. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass mir da etwas wichtiges entgangen wäre.


			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> auf der zweiten Seite aller Marketinghandbücher.


 Leider haben Sie die restlichen Seiten nicht gelesen !


			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> noch Ihre Meinung zum unserem Image


 Für Ihr Image sind Sie selbst verantwortlich, ich jedenfalls nicht. 
Die weiteren Antworten auf den Post erspare ich mir und auch Ihnen, da natürlich hier schon einige Trittbrettfahrer und Trolle aufgetreten sind, die hier Unruhe stiften. Das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Sind wahrscheinlich ehemalige Kunden von Ihnen, aber wie schon geschrieben, für ihr Image sind Sie selbst verantwortlich.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## Ralle (20 September 2005)

Insgesamt muß ich sagen :shock:   !

Hört mal auf jetzt damit, bitte!


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

@Gast ???
ich denke als einzelner hast du jetzt lange genug erfolglos versucht das forum zu ändern. du solltest akzeoptieren wie es die mehrheit will und nicht weiter deine zeit vergeuden. oder du machst dein eigenes forum auf, da tanzen dann alle (die da sind halt) nach deiner pfeife.

Und nach einem werbebänner quäcken, das man eh nicht sehen will, das ist ja wohl das allerletzte.

softtester


----------



## tobkin (22 September 2005)

Servus @all, da bin ich wieder...  
danke schon vorweg für die vielen Antworten aber 
leider bin ich bis jetzt immer noch ohne Erfolg !!! Aber dazu gleich....

mmh, dachte eigentlich das ich mit so einer Frage nicht einen "Fastweltuntergang" hervorrufe   

Aber nun zum eigentlichen: Also die Geschichte AXIO beschreibt Siemens sogar in ihrer Doku. Doch irgendwie sehe ich es nicht ein  für hunderte von Euros mir ein Paket gekauft zu haben, um dann doch wieder bei einer anderen Firma , sei es nun die eine oder andere , ein Tool fürs Tool zu kaufen.

Also wer da schon Erfahrung hat, bitte posten, lesen vom PB aus der SPS geht, schreiben leider noch nicht! Muss aber auch gestehen die letzte Woche war ich nicht am Notebook  .

Gruss aus LL

Tobias


----------



## Lazarus™ (27 September 2005)

Hallo Tobkin,

bist du schon weitergekommen ????    Ich werkel auch gerade an einer Delphi Interface Geschichte. Interessiert mich schon, ist aber unglücklich, wenn alle selber was machen. Vielleicht kann man sich irgendwie austauschen, oder sogar zusammen was machen...


----------



## tobkin (27 September 2005)

Servus Lazarus,
nein weiter bin ich nicht wirklich, sass heute gerade wieder 2 Stunden vor diesem "Kopplungsrechner" und habe gesucht...aber keinen wirklichen Fehler gefunden.
Also wenn Du wirklich Intresse hast, sollten wir mal PN's austauchen!
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 September 2005)

PN muss ja nicht zwingend, man kann ja auch hier gemeinsam entwickeln. Ich muss aber vorweg sagen, C + VB mag ich garnicht.
Also ich arbeite mit Delphi 7 & Delphi 2005 (VCL + .NET), wenn garnichts geht Assembler, aber lieber nicht...

Also meinetwegen ran an den Speck...

Weiss eigentlich jemand genauer, wieso man die SAPI-S7 eigentlich hat ???  Welche Voraussetzungen braucht man, ist es bestandteil von Step7 oder was ???  Ist mir garnicht ganz klar. Ist aber wichtig, weil eine benutzung von diesen Softwareteilen wäre dann ja nicht ganz rechtens, oder wie ???


----------



## Zottel (28 September 2005)

Ich bin kein Anwalt. Sicher ist es nicht rechtens, eine mit Step7 gelieferte .dll mit einer eigenen Applikation weiterzugeben. Aber wenn man Step7 legal erworben hat, was sollte daran nichts rechtens sein, Teile der Software zu einem anderen als dem üblichen Zweck zu verwenden?
Unterschreibt man eine Vereinbarung, daß das so sein soll?
Es soll ja auch eine Schnittstelle zum Steuern durch Scripts haben. Was ist anders, wenn ich Daten per Script an einen Bestandteil schicke oder aus einer eigenen Applikation an einen
anderen?


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 September 2005)

Hi Zottel,
Nee ich meinte schon die Weitergabe mit dem eigenen Proggie... Also z.B. eine DLL oder sowas von Siemens so weiterreichen...  Sicher ist das nicht erwünscht...   Das meinte ich...   Hier in meiner Fabrik,kann ich ja alle meine Programme irgendwie legal betreiben *ggg*  Aber wenn ich eine
SAPI-Anwendung entwickel und muss gleich das Step7 mitverkaufen, dann kann ich es ja gleich mit WinCC machen *LOL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2005)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss eigentlich jemand genauer, wieso man die SAPI-S7 eigentlich hat ???
> Welche Voraussetzungen braucht man, ist es bestandteil von Step7 oder was ???



Hallo,
SAPI = Simple Application Programmers Interface, also einfache 
Schnittstelle für Programmierer.

Die SAPI (laut Siemens-Doku)
 - ist eine einfache C-Programmierschnittstelle
 - bietet den Zugang zu den S7-Diensten auf PCs und PGs
 - ist verfügbar als C-Library und wird mit Siemens-Treibern und -Anschaltungen betrieben.

Die DLL kommt mit Softnet oder STEP 7 auf den PC und
kann dort verwendet werden, um mit eigenen Applikationen
auf die Steuerungen zuzugreifen.




			
				Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir garnicht ganz klar. Ist aber wichtig, weil eine benutzung von diesen
> Softwareteilen wäre dann ja nicht ganz rechtens, oder wie ???



Es ist laut Siemens-Doku für die externe Benutzung gedacht,
damit ist die Benutzung auf jeden Fall rechtens (sofern die
DLL auf einem PC/PG mit Softnet- oder STEP7-Lizenz ist).

1. Abschweifung
Nach derzeitiger Rechtslage dürfen dokumentierte und
undokumentierte Softwareschnittstellen jederzeit 
für eigene Zwecke verwendet werden. Eine juristische
Begründung kann ich dazu nicht liefern, aber die 
Adresse einer Münchner Anwaltskanzlei mit langjähriger 
Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet, falls jemand Bedarf hat.

Sowohl unser NetLink-Treiber ACCON-S7-Net verwendet 
Schnittstellen in der Siemenssoftware wie auch die 
AGLink-Unterstützung der PC-CPs 5611 usw.


2. Abschweifung
Kürzlich hat im Forum mal jemand behauptet, die ganze 
Siemens-Software würde auch über die SAPI kommunizieren.
Das halten wir für nicht richtig. Es ist eher umgekehrt - Siemens 
hat einen Teil der internen Kommunikationsfunktionen
über die SAPI verfügbar gemacht.




			
				Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich eine SAPI-Anwendung entwickel und muss gleich das
> Step7 mitverkaufen, dann kann ich es ja gleich mit WinCC machen *LOL*



... deshalb gibt es ja Alternativen 


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2005)

Die Frage wäre einfach zu klären, ob die SAPI ohne Lizens-Key arbeitet.
Dann könnte man die Siemens-Demo ohne Lizens-Key weitergeben und das eigene Programm noch dazu.


----------

